# Searching for nice folks to hang with (Teens only)



## baderocks2 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm not new to Abu Dhabi but I'm here to make friends with any expats that are around my age (19-ish) and wanna do something cool on the weekend. I'm also here to befriend anyone who is looking for someone to talk to or is in need of advice ^^ 

I also know all the best spots in Abu Dhabi (not trying to brag  ) so you got yourself a tour guide over here! 


Anyways if anyone is interested just shoot me a message and we could get to know one another =]


Thanks and have a nice day everyone! <3


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

baderocks2 said:


> I'm not new to Abu Dhabi but I'm here to make friends with any expats that are around my age (19-ish) and wanna do something cool on the weekend. I'm also here to befriend anyone who is looking for someone to talk to or is in need of advice ^^
> 
> I also know all the best spots in Abu Dhabi (not trying to brag  ) so you got yourself a tour guide over here!
> 
> ...


Do you have an Xbone One?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

iggles said:


> Do you have an Xbone One?


Slightly off topic. Why do you call it an xbone? At first I thought it was a typo but I realised you have mentioned it quiet a few times on here


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Slightly off topic. Why do you call it an xbone? At first I thought it was a typo but I realised you have mentioned it quiet a few times on here


Maybe his autocorrect is up the creep?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Maybe his autocorrect is up the creep?


That our iggles is a right special one


----------



## baderocks2 (Sep 20, 2015)

iggles said:


> Do you have an Xbone One?



Nope I have a PS4... Hope you weren't trying to be funny since nobody else found it to be so :confused2:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Because that was the nickname for it, then xbox took the mantra on. Like i say 360 not xbox 360, just slang way of saying xbox one. 










http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/04/microsoft-resigns-itself-to-xbone-nickname

http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/12/4722330/microsoft-registers-xbone-nickname-domain


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

As a big gamer can't say I ever knew that. Nice one


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I am not just a pretty face


----------

